# Received CCW License Today - FL



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

Not bad, 13 total business days from date of mailing to received date!!! I used the electronic fingerprint submittal.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Good Luck with it!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Welcome to the real world:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They must finally be getting off their hindends up there in Tallahassee. Good for you.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Congrats!

I wish NC was that quick. I got mine in two months and that was considered really fast.


----------

